# CURED PORK BUTT HAM



## gary s (Apr 23, 2015)

I had a half of a butt curing for 8 days to make Bear’s Cured Pulled Butt Ham

Removed the butt from the fridge, rinsed, soaked, dried and seasoned it.

I have been smoking two or three times a week, so my Wife banned me from smoking for a little while.

I like to brown (get a little grill flavor) on whatever I am going to cook in the oven or crock pot.  So a little light went off in my head, fired up my AMNPS and set my grill on low, let the butt go for about 2 hours.

Pulled the butt , into a foil pan with pineapple rings and juice, then into a 300 ° till my IT was 180 ° (Doing Sliced)

I only took three pictures

But if you want the best butt ham you have ever tasted you need to try Bearcarver’s recipe 

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/138526/buckboard-bacon-and-pulled-cured-boston-butt-ham

Butt on the Grill with the AMNPS













IMG_20150422_104010_287.jpg



__ gary s
__ Apr 23, 2015






Out of the oven with som Mashed Potatoes and (Red Lobsters) Cheddar Bay Biscuits













IMG_20150422_171657_536.jpg



__ gary s
__ Apr 23, 2015






And Sliced      This Stuff is great !!!













IMG_20150422_172025_020.jpg



__ gary s
__ Apr 23, 2015






Thanks


----------



## miersc77 (Apr 23, 2015)

:drool: looks great!


----------



## bmaddox (Apr 23, 2015)

I like to see you got creative to work around the smoking "ban".


----------



## tropics (Apr 23, 2015)

Gary the whole plate looks great


----------



## gary s (Apr 23, 2015)

I'm not just saying this because I cooked it  But everybody needs to try this It's easy and I guarantee you will Love it

Thank's for the Compliments 

Gary


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 23, 2015)

Nice Job, Gary!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






And thanks for the Honorable Mention!!

That Butt Ham looks Mighty Tasty, and I'll bet those Biscuits are Awesome!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





-------------
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Pretty sneaky on the illegal smoking too! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





------Just Grilling it, Honey!!  (Kinda like "I'm shaking it here, Boss!!")

Bear


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Apr 23, 2015)

Nice Butt Gary! Tasty looking meal!


----------



## chef willie (Apr 23, 2015)

Yeah, I get 'tired of smoked meat' often from the GF...and she's not a fan of spare ribs either....WTF?? So, was in the market today and a sweet rack of St. Louis cut spares on sale for 7 bucks....guess it's gonna be a pasta nite for her


----------



## foamheart (Apr 23, 2015)

Chef Willie said:


> Yeah, I get 'tired of smoked meat' often from the GF...and she's not a fan of spare ribs either....WTF??


She a swimsuit model for SI? Really really rich? Family own a distillery? Just wondering..........


----------



## foamheart (Apr 23, 2015)

Looks great Gary, My first try was after seeing when Disco interpatation of Bear's also. If you like ham, its really hard to beat!


----------



## pc farmer (Apr 23, 2015)

Wow, looks awesome Gary.

I haven't tried pulled ham yet.


----------



## dukeburger (Apr 23, 2015)

Looks good!

This stuff is delicious, well worth the wait


----------



## gary s (Apr 23, 2015)

Thank's everybody for all the nice comments 

Gary


----------



## gary s (Apr 25, 2015)

An Update    I heard my wife telling her sister and two of her friends how good this ham was , She even said  " I'll have to get Gary to make you one."  They asked If I had smoked it and she said No he cooked it in the oven.   I did do that,  but didn't have the heart to tell her it got 2 hours of AMNPS smoke on the grill 

Gary


----------



## bmaddox (Apr 25, 2015)

gary s said:


> An Update    I heard my wife telling her sister and two of her friends how good this ham was , She even said  " I'll have to get Gary to make you one."  They asked If I had smoked it and she said No he cooked it in the oven.   I did do that,  but didn't have the heart to tell her it got 2 hours of AMNPS smoke on the grill
> 
> Gary



You can't give away all your secrets.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Apr 25, 2015)

Gary, sure glad I seen this... I almost missed it, very nice thread !  Real tasty lookin meal !   Thumbs Up


----------



## vance hanna (May 19, 2015)

Chef Willie said:


> Yeah, I get 'tired of smoked meat' often from the GF...and she's not a fan of spare ribs either....WTF?? So, was in the market today and a sweet rack of St. Louis cut spares on sale for 7 bucks....guess it's gonna be a pasta nite for her


Time for a new GF lol


----------



## gary s (May 19, 2015)

Chef Willie said:


> Yeah, I get 'tired of smoked meat' often from the GF...and she's not a fan of spare ribs either....WTF?? So, was in the market today and a sweet rack of St. Louis cut spares on sale for 7 bucks....guess it's gonna be a pasta nite for her


Time for a new GF lol

Yep, I agree.   Life is to short.   Add in the singles column   "Wanted New Girl Friend, Must Like All Smoked Meat and BBQ"

Gary


----------



## oldschoolbbq (May 19, 2015)

I'm sorry , Gary , I missed this post. Great job and  know what you mean by no smokes. I have the same problem , not only does SWMBO not love smoked

Meats like I do , but the meat is getting higher and we can't afford it that much. So , we save back $ for whatever . She loves Brisky though , but the cost of

those are now getting too high , and Road Kill is out ( even fresh) , she's blocked that or life 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.

Anyhow , I guess I'll have to do Hot dogs on the Grill for a while  , Oh , wait  I'll try one of those weenie Turtles or Spam ( she doesn't like it either so I'll think of

something to make with it that she won't recognize the taste) or something along those lines . 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





You keep the ideas coming , and as always . . .


----------



## chef willie (May 19, 2015)

Vance Hanna said:


> Time for a new GF lol





oldschoolbbq said:


> I'm sorry , Gary , I missed this post. Great job and  know what you mean by no smokes. I have the same problem , not only does SWMBO not love smoked
> 
> Meats like I do , but the meat is getting higher and we can't afford it that much. So , we save back $ for whatever . She loves Brisky though , but the cost of
> 
> ...


HAH.....no can do...that would be like biting the hand that keeps me in mad money. Kicks in her half for all expenses so I can tolerate a few quirks surrounding to much smoked meats.....LOL....more for the smoker! Gary....here's some Spam I did up for the boys at the VFW bar....I told them it was 'smoked pig' (not an actual lie, just a stretch) 250 for about 3 hours with cherry wood. They raved about it, especially the Navy guy, and didn't find out it was Spam until about a week later...LMAO at that one...good times were had by all.













spam.jpg



__ chef willie
__ May 19, 2015


----------



## foamheart (May 19, 2015)

Chef Willie said:


> HAH.....no can do...that would be like biting the hand that keeps me in mad money. Kicks in her half for all expenses so I can tolerate a few quirks surrounding to much smoked meats.....LOL....more for the smoker! Gary....here's some Spam I did up for the boys at the VFW bar....I told them it was 'smoked pig' (not an actual lie, just a stretch) 250 for about 3 hours with cherry wood. They raved about it, especially the Navy guy, and didn't find out it was Spam until about a week later...LMAO at that one...good times were had by all.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't show that to Welshrabbit! You know Hawaii is where all the Spam bushes are grown. I always was misinformed and thought they came off of tree. Nope its a bush!


----------



## gary s (May 19, 2015)

The Spam looks great    I could eat some of that !!

Gary


----------



## foamheart (May 19, 2015)

When a kid, the guys around the pit always had BBQ'd spam and bologna as opposed to the link sausages we have today/ They would score the outside so it would hold more sauce and know........ bologna can grow to monsterous proportions when a large chub is slow cooked on a pit! LOL

Oh and btw its totall awesome faire.


----------



## gary s (May 19, 2015)

I remember scoring the Spam, hadn't thought of that in years

Gary


----------

